# Plastic pallets



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone using them? 
Found a source for 43"x43" @ $5 and 43"x51" @ $6.
He claims they are rated for 2,300lbs.

Are they heavier than wood pallets? Anyone using them? Prices sound reasonable?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't remember which seed company used plastic pallets a few years back. Since they only used the. 1, maybe 2 years, it apparently wasn't successful. They were about the same weight as wood if I remember correctly. Seed pallets need to hold 66 bags of seed, and I recall these were much bulkier than the wood counterparts.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

There are many designs on the plastic pallets, so hard to know how well they would work or hold up. Those prices sound really good if they are still in decent shape.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish I could find a plastic pallet that was 6 feet x 8 feet....if anyone is aware of a source, please give me a heads up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I get netwrap in on them.Have gotten a couple different styles but both had 9 legs they sit on.They don't stack for chit.Have to lay a board on what you are stacking on top of usually.I can't stack 3 high the little legs will kink over.Be around 3 ton on the bottom pallet.

They are nice tho as far as being clean,no splinters and slivers.Don't rot if sitting on dirt.I have a few in basement for storing stuff on.

They would work fine under a rd bale and have done that in the shed to keep bales off concrete.

One thing I really like about not having bottom boards tho is you can slide forks under on the floor and not snag the pallet.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

There are varying qualities of pallets. looks aren't too deceiving. If they look good buy em up.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Been thinking of using plastic pallets for a few years, but they're expensive. Various sizes & types are available new at ULine Shipping Supply (uline.com).

JD - if you end up getting some, let us know how they hold up after a season. I could live with $5 or $6 / pallet - especially if they last. Are they available at that price on an on-going basis?

Gary


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's a guy in Olin, NC, I think, that sells stacks and stacks of plastic pallets for $5 a piece. Mostly 43"x43". There's a couple different weights, some weigh almost as much as wooden pallets and others weigh about a 1/3 of wood pallets. There's over a 100 of them here and some are 6 years and still going strong, they last longer than wooden ones. We have 4' rounds stacked 4 high on some of them and they've never failed. They have what appears be Japanese or Chinese writing on them.

They look like these but this is not the same guy:

http://hickory.craigslist.org/for/4991895184.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> There's a guy in Olin, NC, I think, that sells stacks and stacks of plastic pallets for $5 a piece. Mostly 43"x43". There's a couple different weights, some weigh almost as much as wooden pallets and others weigh about a 1/3 of wood pallets. There's over a 100 of them here and some are 6 years and still going strong, they last longer than wooden ones. We have 4' rounds stacked 4 high on some of them and they've never failed. They have what appears be Japanese or Chinese writing on them.
> 
> They look like these but this is not the same guy:
> http://hickory.craigslist.org/for/4991895184.html


Those look awesome. Slots for pallet forks would make moving a stack of them real easy. I'm going to see these tomorrow. I committed to buying 10. He can get me them on an ongoing basis if I like them.


----------

